

Scrum + Kanban = ScrumBan, an Easy Scrum Upgrade - adamfeber
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/87904/Scrum-Kanban-ScrumBan-an-Easy-Scrum-Upgrade.aspx

======
hankin
good agile process

